# Game 1: Denver Nuggets @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 1st, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Denver Nuggets (0-0)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (0-0)*


Previous Meetings:

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Andre Miller (13.6 PPG - 6.9 APG - 4.1 RPG)
SG - Dermarr Johnson (7.1 PPG - 2.1 RPG)
SF - Carmelo Anthony (20.8 PPG - 5.7 RPG - 2.6 APG)
PF - Kenyon Martin (15.5 PPG - 7.3 RPG - 2.4 APG)
C - Marcus Camby (10.3 PPG - 10.0 RPG - 3.0 BPG)

*Reserves:*

PG - Earl Boykins (12.4 PPG - 4.5 APG)
F/C - Nene (9.6 PPG - 5.9 RPG)
PG - Earl Watson (7.7 PPG - 4.5 APG - 2.1 RPG)
F - Eduardo Najera (5.2 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
SG - Voshon Lenard (9.7 PPG - 2.0 RPG - 2.0 APG)
G/F - Greg Buckner (6.2 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 1.9 APG)
C - Francisco Elson (3.7 PPG - 3.0 RPG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (16.6 PPG - 6.1 APG - 3.7 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (16.0 PPG - 4.4 RPG - 3.9 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (8.2 PPG - 3.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.3 PPG - 11.1 RPG - 2.7 APG)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.9 PPG - 6.6 RPG - 1.7 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (15.7 PPG - 4.1 RPG - 2.6 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (N/A)
F/C -Robert Horry (6.0 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
G/F - Brent Barry (7.4 PPG - 2.3 RPG - 2.2 APG)
PG - Beno Udrih (5.9 PPG - 1.9 APG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (11.3 PPG - 4.3 APG - 3.0 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (9.5 PPG - 7.6 RPG - 1.1 BPG)





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Limit TO's. This could be said for every single game played this season, but for the first game of the season, and because of the fact that Denver likes to push the ball, turnovers must be limited. There's not room for many mistakes.

- Make Denver hit contested jumpers. Of course they have Carmelo as their primary option, but they've got very solid balance after that with Martin, Miller, Boykins, and Camby to all score. Force Denver to play halfcourt basketball, and they should have problems scoring.

- Feed off the energy. Opening game, presentation of the rings.....the crowd will be very very loud, and the players have to feed off of it. 




For those of you who get to watch the game, drop a line or two in the game thread, because unfortunately I'll be at work. I can't believe the season is upon us already, and I'm excited. However, one thing to think about is that we were the champions of last season. Being the champions of last season doesn't guarantee anything this season, so hopefully the guys can start from scratch all over again and bring a 4th championship to SA. We have everything in place to do it, it's just a matter of getting it done.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

YAY!!! The season's finally here!!!! :banana: 
It's always hard to perdict the score of the first game of the season, but here's mine anyways:

Spurs- 96
Nuggets- 88


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

It looks like Manu is going to be questionable for opening game . The way Pop was talking today it sounded like he wanted Manu to sit so we will see. 



> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...ies/MYSA103105.3E.Spursnotebook.11c9aae3.html
> 
> Ginobili's status uncertain for opener
> 
> ...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TMTTRIO said:


> It looks like Manu is going to be questionable for opening game . The way Pop was talking today it sounded like he wanted Manu to sit so we will see.



Read about it in the paper this morning. Son of a *****.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sean Marks was made "inactive" today, which was expected. The Nuggets inactivated their two rookies Julius Hodge and Linas Kleiza, so we're basically facing the same team minus Wesley Person and add Earl Watson.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Predictions: Nuggs 85, Spurs 82 . . Nuggs just come out ready, Spurs have bigger plans then winning the opener


----------



## MadBurgerMaker (Jun 15, 2005)

:banana: :banana: 

The first Spurs season in 5 years that Ill actually be home to see! 

Too bad I cant get tickets. :curse:


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

good luck Spurs....hope your guys beat the Nugz, help the Sonics get an early edge, heh


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Spurs fans good luck to you all!

This is going to be a very good game.

I'm predicting a small upset with Denver coming away with the win.

*Nuggets 99*
*Spurs 95*

I believe Kenyon Martin will be starting, but he hasn't played the last couple of pre-season games due to some minor injuries.

If you would like to predict the score and add any insight on the game. Please feel more than welcomed to at the Nuggets forum as well. I have started a thread there for this game as well.

Here is the link http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2754698#post2754698

Again good luck!


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Just came here to say good luck with the season guys. Hoping for another Finals meet. :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The RoC SoILd PlAn To BeAt tHe Nuggets

1.No Tos
2.get back on D, last season nuggets averaged more transition points in the regulare season then any team.
3.dont get caught up in the emotion(getting our rings and finishing off the celebration from june) 

with these keys and playing soild D we should win tonight, i think we need a big win to show the nba that preseason is preseason and i think duncan will have a big game.

keymatch up- bowen vs melo

Final Score
Spurs 110
Nuggets 94

GO Spurs GO! 1-0 on the season


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I want 20 points for NVE and a Nuggets win

:wave:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I want 20 points for NVE and a Nuggets win
> 
> :wave:


i have a feeling both of those wont happen :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Spurs-99
Nuggets-86

I see the Spurs coming out in the first game of the season and establishing their dominance. Even without Manu, I think we win this game fairly easily. I look for TD to have a monster game in the opener and I look forward to seeing the contributions of Fin, NVE and Oberto. I think this will be a fast paced game but both teams will be a bit rusty w/ their outside shooting. For Denver, I expect Melo to have a 25 point game and start out his 3rd year with a bang. I think the Spurs build up a big 2nd quarter lead, but then the Nuggz will pull back in the 3rd only to have the Spurs expand their lead again in the 4th. Should be an exciting game.

Tim Duncan- 27 pts, 16 rebs
Carmelo Anthony- 28 pts, 6 rebs, 3 assists


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Spurs 89
Nuggets 81


I think this game starts REALLY fast, and by that I mean it will be a frenetic pace until the first timeout, what with the Spurs getting their rings and the Nuggets being really juiced up after seeing it. But overall, the first half will probably be pretty ugly, I am thinking like Game 1 of the playoffs.

We will come out at halftime and play suffocating defense (like we always do) and the key to the game is whether or not we find some offense in the 4th. I think we do; Tim comes up big and that final score is closer than the game was.


GO SPURS GO!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Spurs ring celebration was great. 

Spurs 94
Nuggets 92


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Halfway thru the 1st quarter, Melo/KMart/Miller unconcious, up 17-8... Denver with 0 rebs, Spurs with 0 assists... are u kidding me? oh, the spurs always start slow


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Halfway thru the 1st quarter, Melo/KMart/Miller unconcious, up 17-8... Denver with 0 rebs, Spurs with 0 assists... are u kidding me? oh, the spurs always start slow


You got that rite, but the spurs quickly picked up the pace. Spurs up by six and end the quarter with a 19-4 run :banana: 

NVE also made a three pointer from the top of the key while being very closely guarded as the shot clock was about to expire for his first shot as a spur. Not a bad way to start :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Amazing block by Anthony over Tony Parker to keep the Nuggets with a 2 point lead over the Spurs at half. It's been a pretty good game so far, one that should go down to the wire.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wassup with Manu??! :boohoo:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

remember manu was questionable, i also want to point out that weve been playing alot of our new guys so im sure pop knows what hes doing, at the end of the gm look for the starters to be in alot more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LMAO!!!! The crowd is really starting to hate Kenyon. First he yells "Hey! Hey!" over and over like an idiot, and various people in the crowd kept yelling it back at him. Any one else hear it? That was funny as hell :rofl:


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

WOW...It is the middle of the 4th quarter and Michael Finley has decided that he would love to fit in...he is on fire, and he now has 16 points...I like what I see...


Spurs 92
Nugs 85


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs- 102
Nuggets-91
Final

Ya'll catch Duncan and Horry fighting over the final rebound? This was the funniest season opener I've ever seen :biggrin:


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

My immediate reaction is that it was kind of a weird game...It seemed like Pop was treating it as almost another preseason game, because the second unit got a lot of run...We came out a little slow, and throughout the game the guys looked like they had some trouble getting used to each other, but to get a win in a game like that is a major plus...I think this did a lot for guys knowing where they fit in, with regular season minutes...

I loved Tim Duncan in this game. He only played 38 minutes and his stats aren't out of control (19,10,6,4), but it just seemed like he was a whole different kind of dominant, against a team that has given him some trouble in the past.

Tony Parker played really well in the second half. He was finding shots and dropping them. 26 points on 13-20 is great with me, especially if he is getting to rim and hitting those floaters like he was tonight.

Michael Finley has a spot on my team any time. I know it is a little optimistic to expect that kind of production all of the time (70% from the floor?!?!?), but he gives us that mid-range jumpshooting that I hope can be pretty darn reliable.



All in all, it was a good first game. I am glad to get the win, especially with the fact that it will take a couple of games/weeks to get into a rythym.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm happy with the win, and happy to see Finley and Parker stepped up big in the 4th I didn't get to see the game, but I plan on watching it tomorrow at the earliest. 

Was Parker hitting jumpers or was he getting easy baskets? I love seeing 26 points on good FG% from him.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Pictures from Today's game against the Denver Nuggets:*









San Antonio Spurs guard Michael Finley (4) passes over Denver Nuggets defender Carmelo Anthony (15) during the fourth quarter in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. San Antonio won 102-91. Finley scored 16 points. Anthony scored 23 points.









San Antonio Spurs guard Tony Parker (9), of France, drives past Denver Nuggets defender Earl Boykins during the fourth quarter in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. San Antonio won 102-91. Parker scored 26 points. 









San Antonio Spurs guard Tony parker, left, of France, and guard Manu Ginobili, of Argentina, look at their 2005 NBA championship rings they received during a pregame ceremony before the Spurs opener against the Denver Nuggets in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. The rings weigh more than two ounces of 14 karat gold with 2.55 carat weight of diamonds.









San Antonio Spurs guard Manu Ginobili (20), of Argentina, drives to the basket betweet Denver Nuggets defenders Marcus Camby (23) and Eduardo Najera (21) during the first quarter in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. 









San Antonio Spurs forward Tim Duncan (21) reacts after scoring against the Denver Nuggets during the first quarter in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005.









San Antonio Spurs forward Tim Duncan, left, receives his 2005 NBA championship ring from Julianna Hawn Holt, wife of team owner Peter Holt, during a pregame ceremony before the Spurs season opener against the Denver Nuggets in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. The rings weigh more than two ounces of 14 karat gold with 2.55 carat weight of diamonds. 









Bob Bourbeau holds the 2005 NBA championship ring that will be presented to San Antonio Spurs forward Tim Duncan during a pregame ceremony before the Spurs open their season against the Denver Nuggets in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. The rings weigh more than two ounces of 14 karat gold with 2.55 carat weight of diamonds. (Wow!)









Bob Bourbeau holds the 2005 NBA championship ring that will be presented to San Antonio Spurs forward Tim Duncan during a pregame ceremony before the Spurs open their season against the Denver Nuggets in San Antonio, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. The rings weigh more than two ounces of 14 karat gold with 2.55 carat weight of diamonds.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow i knew nuggets would come out firing, but losing nene` hurt . . . either way, Spurs played great even with a slow start and took that win. Finley was also surprising, 11 points in the fourth(if im not wrong). i guess im 0-1 on Spurs game thread predictions so far :|


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Favorite part of the game? Parker going into the post on Boykins and nailing a short hook over him. I got this big smile after that play


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nice win.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That's a game the Spurs wouldn't have won last year. Manu wasn't doing much, and the halfcourt offense was stagnant for awhile there, but Finley came in and just provided a huge offensive boost. Oberto and Van Exel also chipped in offensively, so the additions paid immediate dividends for us.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's a game the Spurs wouldn't have won last year. Manu wasn't doing much, and the halfcourt offense was stagnant for awhile there, but Finley came in and just provided a huge offensive boost. Oberto and Van Exel also chipped in offensively, so the additions paid immediate dividends for us.


Couldn't agree more with you Koko.


----------

